# Cant figure this one out



## jferr333 (Sep 4, 2016)

I have a 2015 nissan sentra SR with 8,000 miles on it. Can anyone tell me where the dipstick for the automatic transmission fluid is located? Does the car even have one? I have searched all over the internet and found nothing. It is puzzling me.


----------



## Car guy (Mar 31, 2016)

Nissan intentionally removed it. 

There is none.

All the owners can no longer check, monitor, maintain, or perform recommended service on their CVTs, or address any issues that arise over the entire life of ownership.

All CVTs, all models.

It was purposeful.


----------



## jferr333 (Sep 4, 2016)

I finally figured it out............I wasnt stepping on the brake pedal hard enough


----------

